# 200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?



## mr.4EvEr (18. August 2013)

*200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?*

Guten Morgen liebes be quiet! Supportforum, 

ich wollte mich erkundigen ob inzwischen 200 mm Shadow Wings/Silent Wings 2 Lüfter geplant sind.
Laut diesem 6 Monate alten Thread ist/war solch ein Vorhaben nicht vorgesehen: 200mm Lüfter in Aussicht?
Jetzt stellt sich mir de Frage weshalb ihr den 200 mm Markt nicht anviesiert.
Schließlich fehlen auf dem Markt schlichtweg hochwertige 200 mm Lüfter und ein solches Produkt würden sicherlich viele willkommen heißen.
Auf der anderen Seite würde ein 200 mm Lüfter der euren Qualitätsansprüchen entspricht, sicherlich schwieriger (aufgrund der Größe und Masse) zu entkoppeln sein als die kleinen Brüder.
Dadurch würde wiederum der Produktionspreis im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenzprodukten recht hoch ausfallen, wodurch ein rentables Vorhaben erschwert wird.

Trotz dessen: (Fast) Egal wie teuer solch ein Lüfter werden würde, ich wäre euer Kunde. 
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen bis zu den doppelten Preis im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenzprodukten zu zahlen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. August 2013)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Trotz dessen: (Fast) Egal wie teuer solch ein Lüfter werden würde, ich wäre euer Kunde.
> Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen bis zu den doppelten Preis im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenzprodukten zu zahlen.


 
Vorsicht, Feind hört mit!


----------



## Pumpi (18. August 2013)

Was stimmt denn mit diesen Lüftern nicht :

http://http://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-megaflow-blau-200x200x30mm-a-r4-lus-07ab-gp-a442239.html

Hab davon vier entkoppelt und auf 9 Volt gedrosselt im HafX hängen und hör kaum was von denen. Auch @ 12 Volt hört man nur die Geräusche der Luft, keine mechanischen Geräusche.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. August 2013)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?*

2 Probleme:
1. Die Größe ist nicht Standardisiert. Es gibt da duzende verschiedene Löcher üfr die Montage, die bei jedem Lüfter u.U. unterschiedlich sind.
2. Wieviele willst davon verkaufen? 5 im Monat? Und das ist wohl realistisch...

Kurz: Wenn man diese Lüfter nicht zufällig auch in eigene Gehäuse verbraten kann (die ein relativ hohes Volumen haben), macht es keinen Sinn, diese Lüfter in den Markt zu schmeißen.

Ergo: Wenns diese Größe gibt, dann nur mit Gehäusen. Sonst nicht. Lohnt einfach nicht.
Und bei manchen Gehäusen ist es gescheiter 140er Lüfter zu verbauen als diese 'Big Fans', weil das Loch fürn Lüfter zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil den Lüfter verdeckt...


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. August 2013)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn mit diesen Lüftern nicht :
> 
> http://http://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-megaflow-blau-200x200x30mm-a-r4-lus-07ab-gp-a442239.html
> 
> Hab davon vier entkoppelt und auf 9 Volt gedrosselt im HafX hängen und hör kaum was von denen. Auch @ 12 Volt hört man nur die Geräusche der Luft, keine mechanischen Geräusche.


 
Ich korrigiere mal den Link: Cooler Master MegaFlow blau 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AB-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. August 2013)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mal den Link: Cooler Master MegaFlow blau 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AB-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich habe die MegaFlow (HAF922) selbst und die sind alles andere als sehr hochwertig und leise. 
Mechanische Geräusche hört man natürlich nicht.
Aber die Lautstärke ist trotz dessen sehr hoch, der Airflow ist zwar wirklich gut, für den Alltag wären mir aber Shadow Wings/Silent Wings2 @ 200 mm wesentlich lieber.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. August 2013)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?*

Dann nimm den, wenn er passt:
BitFenix Spectre schwarz, 200mm (BFF-SCF-20020KK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NZXT FS 200LED orange (FS-200RB-OLED) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. August 2013)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann nimm den, wenn er passt:
> BitFenix Spectre schwarz, 200mm (BFF-SCF-20020KK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> NZXT FS 200LED orange (FS-200RB-OLED) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich glaube ich habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. 
Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob auf Seite von bequiet! ein 200 mm Lüfter denkbar wäre.
Die Konkurrenzprodukte kenne ich selbstverständlich.


----------



## Pumpi (19. August 2013)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?*

Wusstest du auch das nächstes Jahr die NB E-Loop in 180mm raus kommen ? Wir wollen dir ja nur helfen... 

Drosseln und entkoppeln willst du ja nicht...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. August 2013)

*AW: 200 mm Lüfter rentabel und denkbar?*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wusstest du auch das nächstes Jahr die NB E-Loop in 180mm raus kommen ? Wir wollen dir ja nur helfen...


 
Das wusste ich noch nicht, danke für die Info. 



Pumpi schrieb:


> Drosseln und entkoppeln willst du ja nicht...


 
Probiern kann ich´s ja mal.
Ich bezweilfe aber, dass das so viel bringen würde wie ein Austausch durch bequiet! Silentwings2/Shadow Wings @ 200 mm. 
Außerdem laufen die Lüfter jetzt schon über 1500 Stunden (in 2 Jahren) und ich vermute, dass die spätestens bei 2500 -3000 Stunden den Geist aufgeben.


----------

